# Chosen By A Horse- by Susan Richards.(Book Recommendation)



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

The storyline about her and the mare slayed me-I cried so much.

It's was frustrating though, I kept getting distracted with what I felt was her incredibly whiny way of talking about her life.


----------



## AllyKatSki1 (Apr 2, 2008)

I read this book also I think I read it about 2-3 times . I REALLY liked it. I hated the part when the dude took the foals back thought :evil:. It irritated me.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

I really loved this one too, cried all the way through it.


----------



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

missy06 said:


> The storyline about her and the mare slayed me-I cried so much.
> 
> It's was frustrating though, I kept getting distracted with what I felt was her incredibly whiny way of talking about her life.


-nods-


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I loved the book! Nice, easy read.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I love that book.
I've read it at least 3 times.


----------



## Dream_Merchant (Jul 23, 2007)

I was talking to a friend who was reading that book actually, she said it was an amazing book as well - going to have to find it to have a read. Thanks for recommendation


----------



## nascarcats (Aug 5, 2008)

While reading her book, I was in the process of rescuing a TB. I could relate to a lot of what she was saying. Read it with a box of tissues by your side. I truly believe horses have the strength and courage most humans lack :-(


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I read this book as well.
It was an amazing story! I cried at some parts and laughed at others (not in a ha ha way, but hehe my horses do that too, or my horse is JUST like that!)

I definitely recommend this book to anyone!


----------



## juju (Oct 8, 2008)

Very good book - i would read it if you haven't already!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

I have read half of it so far and love it too...It's great. It's sad that the foal gets taken away...


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

I read this! Great book, sad at times and happy at others! Would highly recommend it to any horse lover. The Author is actually a techer at my boyfriends college.


----------

